# True Linkswear Tour Spikeless Golf Shoes



## Daff (May 27, 2014)

As a follow up to my thread in the Lounge, I thought I'd post a quick review of the True Linkswear shoes.

Having never worn any spikeless shoes previously and also suffering from foot pain due to wide feet and narrow shoes, I researched online and found that True seemed to fit the bill - very wide toe box and spikeless.

Managed to find a pair of the Tour version with full leather uppers and a 2 year waterproof guarantee.

Well, when they arrived, they certainly took some getting used to in the looks department! The only thing I can liken them to is a pair of bowling shoes! Not the stylish look of th new footjoys, that's for sure!

The other thing that strikes you is that have no arch support! They are made to feel like you are walking barefoot and have "zero drop" from front to back.

Anyway, having worn them for two rounds, I can honestly say that they are fantastically comfortable and I've have no foot pain during (or more importantly) after the round. They really are like a pair of slippers!
As my first foray in to spikeless shoes, i am amazed that I have suffered zero loss of traction. The sole design must be very clever to provide the same levels of traction as soft spikes I was wearing previously.
The only downside I suppose is walking on stony areas is not that comfortable as you can feel them all through the sole, but then again, I suppose I shouldn't be palying golf from there anyway!!

They are fairly expensive ( I picked mine up very reasonably off the 'bay), but they have made a huge difference to my comfort levels whilst playing, so get a whole hearted recommendation from me.


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2014)

This is good to hear.

I'd been looking at these for some time after coming across them on a mainly USA board and really liked their initial look and all the feedback from across the pond was excellent.

They are now setting up a European distribution centre/store as they were only available mainly from the states, I am following their progress on Twitter so they will be easier to buy from or indeed return to if I have any problems as it seems we have no UK distributor yet


----------

